# Never ending changes!



## fancicoffee13 (Jul 9, 2020)

Now, there are places not accepting cash.  Running short on coins in the money, so they say on the news.  On top of social distancing, wearing masks or facial shields, one way lanes in the store, trying to put off opening schools, etc.  And more.  Possibly putting a holt to football-NO!  No going to see your loved ones in the nursing home/hospital, and the list goes on.  Makes you want to say, "What's next?"


----------



## Manatee (Jul 9, 2020)

No visitors at the county jail.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Jul 9, 2020)

Manatee said:


> No visitors at the county jail.


I guess that is a plus?


----------



## StarSong (Jul 9, 2020)

fancicoffee13 said:


> Now, there are places not accepting cash.  Running short on coins in the money, so they say on the news.  On top of social distancing, wearing masks or facial shields, one way lanes in the store, trying to put off opening schools, etc.  And more.  Possibly putting a holt to football-NO!  No going to see your loved ones in the nursing home/hospital, and the list goes on.  Makes you want to say, "What's next?"


What do you recommend as a response to this virus?


----------



## Don M. (Jul 9, 2020)

The worst thing, IMO, is that there is No End in Sight to the virus.  These conditions could very well exist for another year...if not longer.  It seems that every few days, the "experts" update their estimates on the increasing number of those who will be infected in coming weeks and months.


----------



## StarSong (Jul 10, 2020)

fancicoffee13 said:


> I guess that is a plus?


I wouldn't think so.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 10, 2020)

StarSong said:


> I wouldn't think so.


I understood they are using Skype instead.


----------



## Gaer (Jul 10, 2020)

I await the Locust invasion, The Irani nuclear war, the alien landing and the ghosts of Chistmas past.  Oh, The voodoo zombies!


----------



## Marie5656 (Jul 10, 2020)

fancicoffee13 said:


> Now, there are places not accepting cash.  Running short on coins in the money, so they say on the news.  ?"


I was at the grocery store yesterday. Normally they have been taking both cash and card, but there was a sign up at the register that said cash payments must be exact change only.  I can see that being an issue, beause who knows exactly down to the penny how much yo are going to spend.  I carry paper money, but few coins.


----------



## mlh (Jul 10, 2020)

Gaer said:


> I await the Locust invasion, The Irani nuclear war, the alien landing and the ghosts of Chistmas past.  Oh, The voodoo zombies!



as a co-worker said to me the other day, the zombie apocalypse.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Jul 11, 2020)

mlh said:


> as a co-worker said to me the other day, the zombie apocalypse.


lol lol lol!!!!!!!


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Jul 11, 2020)

StarSong said:


> What do you recommend as a response to this virus?


Back in history, and history does repeat itself, we found a way to find a cure or a way to live life with it and go on.  Life never stays the same, and in spite of some really horrific events, life has gotten better, economy went back up and so on.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Jul 11, 2020)

Gaer said:


> I await the Locust invasion, The Irani nuclear war, the alien landing and the ghosts of Chistmas past.  Oh, The voodoo zombies!


Why not focus on how it is getting better instead of the worst things coming around the bend.  We have so many people volunteering, scientists that are finding cures-or on the way to, people helping people, etc.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 11, 2020)

_"America was built on the can-do spirit and will continue to thrive on the can-do spirit."_ - Robert Mondavi

IMO the thing lacking is leadership.

All of the challenges can be met if we have good leadership and direction on what we can do to help during this difficult time.

As one example, if we are short of coins it seems like some sort of push could be made for Americans to redeem coins at various locations where they could be disinfected and put back into circulation.


----------



## gennie (Jul 11, 2020)

fancicoffee13 said:


> Why not focus on how it is getting better instead of the worst things coming around the bend.  We have so many people volunteering, scientists that are finding cures-or on the way to, people helping people, etc.



I believe in keeping well informed and if that means putting away the rose colored glasses at times, so be it.  

Only by being well informed can we make good decisions and we are at a point in history where good decisions are essential to the well being of the world.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 11, 2020)

"Can Tommy come out and play?"
"Not this year."


----------

